# Siebfilter bauen...



## Olli.P (1. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute,


ich bekomme im Laufe der Woche auch so 'ne Kunststoffkiste mit den Maßen, 60x40x30 für Lulu............ 

Ich plane dann auch noch einen Siebfilter zu bauen, ist klar!

Ich möchte den dann auch driekt vor den Filter schalten!

Nun  meine Fragen:

Wo mache ich den am besten hin? Direkt mittig über die erste Kammer?
Habe so bereits eine Wassersäule von ca. 80cm, da bringt die Optimax noch ca. 9000L/h........... 

Und wenn man dann noch ca. 40cm höher geht, hab ich bald keine Leistung mehr......  

Die Optimax ist ja eher für Schwerkraftanlagen ausgelegt....... 

Oder mach ich den Siefilter etwas höher wie den Einlauf vom Filter und lass das Wasser durch den 100er Anschluss einlaufen?????

Packt der Siebfilter überhaupt ca. 9000L/h ????

Hier nochmal ein Bild vom Filter......

 


Mal sehen obs hier mehr antworten gibt..............


----------



## guenter (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

hallo olli,

habe mir auch einen gebaut. schaue mal in meine bilder.

was für eine maschenweite willst du machen?

ich babe 200my. kann jetzt sagen 250-300my wären besser.


----------



## Olli.P (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

Hi Günni,

ich werde wohl ein 250my Sieb nehmen...................

Aba dass sich da sonst keiner zu meldet............

Wie gesagt die bauen alle 'nen Siebfilter und stellen den dann wohl inne Ecke..........

Also Leute ich nehme den dann wohl zu Selbstkostenpreis dann muß ich mir keinen bauen.........................


----------



## herbi (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

Hi Oli,
bitte verzweifle nicht! Das wird schon, wenn du ein bischen stöberst dann wirst du schon deine Hinweise finden. Denn ich glaube das jeder so seine eigenen Regeln beim Bau eines VF hat.

Wenn du deine Pumpenleistung meinst dann glaube ich kann ich dich beruhigen, die reicht.

Meine Powermax 10000 schafft das auch locker und der Einlauf in den VF ist ca. 80 cm über Wasserspiegel.Ich schätze mal das meine noch mit 6-7000l da oben ankommt, da ich auch noch einen dünneren Schlauch habe.Wenn ich einen größeren Schlauch wähle dannläuft mir der PF über da ich keinen Überlauf eingebaut habe.

Den VF baust du auf jedenfall vor die erste Kammer!Dann wie du weißt läuft das Wasser per Schwerkraft in die anderen Kammern weiter.

Bei meinem VF habe ich einen 100er Auslauf gemacht.Der dürfte doch bei dir auch reichen!

Nicht aufgeben!!


----------



## Olli.P (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

Hi Leute,

damit das Thema nicht ganz einschläft...... 

Habe gestern die Kiste geholt und meine Planung sieht folgender Maßen aus:


 

Den Ablauf in den Filter in DN 100 oder DN 70 machen??? Die Filter einläufe sind in DN 100 also müsste ich bei 70ern Reduzierstücke einbauen.

Oder eben in DN 100 und dann einen Zugschieber oder Kugelhahn mit einbauen???

Der Einlauf ist in DN 50!!

 

So soll das ganze dann von der Seite aussehen.....

Mach ich den Einlauf nach oben oder unten????

 

Muss ich das Sieb ein wenig biegen, oder kann ich das in einer geraden Linie nach unten laufen lassen????

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr als Siebfilterbetreiber gemacht????

Hoffe auf jede Menge Antworten......................... 

So, dass ich den Filter in den nächsten 14 Tagen fertigstellen kann.....


----------



## Thomas_H (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

Hallo Olaf,
die Trennwand für die Absetztkammer ist richtig.
Einlauf unten!

Dadurch wird der Modder nach oben gewirbelt und bleibt auf dem Sieb liegen.
(Ist bei meinem Spaltsieb auch so;- läßt sich wunderbar beobachten)

Hier;- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




erste blaue Linie links würde ich eine Schmutzkammer setzen.

Zugschieber dran;- damit du den Modder ablassen kannst.

Orientier dich ruhig an Meinem.
Ist zwar nen Spaltsieb;- aber deine Kiste ist größer:


----------



## Olli.P (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

Hi Thomas,

da anscheinend kein anderer lust hat zu antworten  , müssen wir zwei beide den Siebfilter wohl alleine weiter planen............ 

Hatte eigentlich gehofft, das hier der ein oder andere, Baufehler meinerseits bemängeln würde.... 

Oder hab ich doch gut geplant???? 

Meinst du das mit dem Schmodder ablassen etwa so????


 


Oder hab ich was falsch verstanden???

Ach ja; kann ich das Sieb denn nun gerade nach unten laufen lassen oder sollte es ein wenig gebogen sein????

Was ist da besser?????


----------



## Thomas_H (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

Hallo Olaf,
klar;- ich bin dabei  

Die Planung von dir ist schon fast perfekt.

Die Schmutzkammer würde ich etwas flacher machn;- dafür etwas breiter.
(Meine Kammer hat ca. 5h x 8b/ cm)






Faszinierend finde ich immer wieder das verstellbare Prallblech.
Je nachdem, wie das Wasser durch verstellung des Winkels/Anschlag des Prallblechs

=>> auf das Sieb geleitet wird, läßt sich die Schmutzbeseitigung optimieren.

(Das müßtet ihr aber mal mit dem Sieb testen;- (ich Spaltsieb)

Das würde ich auf jeden Fall mal versuchen;- Mein Prallblech steht in der Regel immer steil gegen das Wasser;- Allersings verringert das auch den Durchfluss.
Dafür perfekte Reinigung


----------



## guenter (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

Hallo Olli,

melde ich mich auch noch.

Den Überlauf brauchst du nicht, da dein Ablauf DN 100 ist.

Kann nie voll werden.


----------



## Thomas_H (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*



			
				guenter schrieb:
			
		

> Den Überlauf brauchst du nicht, da dein Ablauf DN 100 ist.
> 
> Kann nie voll werden.



Ich weiß nicht;- mein Überlauf hat dieses Jahr schon 2x angeschlagen.

Mangels Verrohrung war das richtig Wasser, daß mir weggelaufen ist.  

Zumindest sollte dann das Sieb regelmäßig abgekärchert werden;- das hatte ich nicht gemacht


----------



## karsten. (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

Hallo
bei den Sieben halte ich die bogenförmige Ausführung für effektiver.
Spaltsiebe sind eh meist als Bogensiebe gebaut.

ich hab alles so eingestellt , dass immer etwas Wasser über den unteren Rand
läuft und das "Gesiebte" herausspült.

 

soviel läuft bei ca 8000 l/h als Schmutzablauf ,
der geht in ein [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/36/]Haarsieb[/URL]

lauft dieses über wird es gereinigt , ändert sich der Überlauf 
(kommt mehr Wasser) muss ich das Sieb reinigen (eher selten)

die Konstruktion mit dem Haarsieb war eigentlich ein Provisorium , da es aber so gut funktioniert und gut versteckt steht .......... 


mfG


----------



## herbi (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

Servus Olli,
sieht schon ganz gut aus! Das mit dem Überlauf würde ich bei meinem nächsten VF auch machen! Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, nimmst du doch auch ein Siebgewebe, oder?
Bei meinem Gewebe beobachte ich momentan das es zumacht, das wasser steht auf dem Sieb, irgendwas ist da faul!? Ich habe es auch schon mit Hochdruck gereinigt!
Es kann aber auch sein das meine Patronen dicht machen und sich das Wasser zurückstaut. Muß ich mir mal morgen bzw. wenn wieder Wasser drauf ist, genauer anschauen. Werde dir dann berichten.

Du hast mit Tom einen sehr guten Ansprechpartner gefunden, darfst nur nicht vergessen das er ab und zu mal ein Ötti braucht.
Das dürfte sich aber finanzieren lassen! Wenn nicht schickst du ihn zu mir dann bekommt er mal was Vernünftiges. 

Hoffentlich bekomme ich jetzt nicht von Tom


----------



## Thomas_H (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

Hallo Herbi,
danke, daß du mich so niedermachst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








			
				herbi schrieb:
			
		

> Bei meinem Gewebe beobachte ich momentan das es zumacht, das wasser steht auf dem Sieb, irgendwas ist da faul!? Ich habe es auch schon mit Hochdruck gereinigt!




Das auf deinem Sieb wird ein Bakterienfilm sein. (Fettig)
Den kriegst du mit dem Kärcher auch nicht runter.

Ich benutze dafür Zitronensäure,- oder leg es in ein Bad mit den Tabs für die dritten Zähne.
(Davon müßtest du ja welche haben  )


----------



## Olli.P (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

Hi Thomas,

danke für die Verbesserungen!!!! 

Ich werde den Überlauf aber auch wohl in DN100 machen, das erspart mir den Übergang von DN 70 auf DN 100!!

Wie würdest du an meiner Stelle den SF platzieren??? So das Unterkante SF mit dem Wasserspiegel im Filter gleich ist??

Wie auf dem Bild???


----------



## herbi (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

Servus Tom, 

danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Thomas_H (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde den Überlauf aber auch wohl in DN100 machen, das erspart mir den Übergang von DN 70 auf DN 100!!
> 
> Das große Loch könnte dir eventuell die Kiste unstabil machen.
> Ich würde da lieber einen 50er Durchlass bohren und dann auf 100 adaptieren.
> ...



Mit der Plazierung könntest du Schwierigkeiten bekommen, da der Ablauf nicht ganz frei ist;- d.h.

unterhalb des Wasserspiegels des nachfolgenden Filters einläuft.

Das könnte zu einem Rückstau führen und der Sibfilter läuft dir über  

Das kannst du nur probieren und beobachten.
Notfalls muß das Sieb über den Biofilter und das Wasser durch den Deckel.

Passieren kann dir ja nicht;- höchstens, daß du den Kasten nochmal anders aufstellen mußt.


----------



## Olli.P (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

Hi Thomas,

das mit durch den Deckel hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, dann müsste ich auch die Zuleitung zum SF auch nicht großartig verändern, sondern könnte evtl. gerade nach oben gehen.........


 mal sehen hab ja noch ein wenig Zeit, muß ja erst den SF fertig machen....


----------



## Thomas_H (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

Hallo Olaf,
dann würde ich der Einfachheit halber doch glatt durch den Deckel gehen.
(Dafür brauchst du ja nichtmal nen Flansch)

Probier das mit der Prallplatte mal.
Bei mir ist das echt interessant zu beobachten


----------



## Olli.P (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

Hallo Thomas,

Jo, werde mal versuchen das hinzubekommen.......


----------



## Olli.P (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

Hi,

das Material für den Bau ist bestellt.....................

hoffe dass morgen alles ankommt und ich endlich anfangen kann


----------



## Thomas_H (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

Sakut Olaf,
na- dann sehen wir aber Bilder.

Da Joschi ja auch eins bauen will, hau mal rein


----------



## Olli.P (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

So,


bis auf das Sieb ist alles da.......... 

Wie bekomme ich da denn am besten so 'ne Rundung rein????

Wollte das eigentlich mit so Kunststoffeckleisten und Adheseal einkleben!!!

Wer hilft mir????
Wie habt ihr das gemacht????


----------



## Olli.P (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

Nach oben schieb............,

Kann denn keiner helfen???????????


----------



## Olli.P (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

NOCHMAL NACH OBEN SCHIEB

Es geht um den Post Nr. 22...................


----------



## Thomas_H (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

Ich kann dir da nicht helfen Olaf  

Ich hab ja nen Spaltsieb;- und das auch nicht selber gebaut.

..., aber Günter müßte eine Idde haben  
Schließlich hat er ja das ganze Gehaüse geklebt.


----------



## Olli.P (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

Danke Thomas,

werde mal bei Günni reinschauen...............


----------



## Olli.P (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

Hi Leute,

habe dann Heute mal den Siebfilter angefangen.... 

Hier ein paar Bilder......


Einlauf und Schmutzablass sind eingeklebt......... 

Die Trennwände eingeklebt und Grifflöcher sind sind zugeklebt.... 

Die Kunststoffleisten für die Siebauflage sind vorbereitet, hoffe dass es dann Morgen weiter geht..... 


Dann gibbet Morgen auch neue Bilder.................


----------



## Olli.P (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

Hi Leute,

ich habe fertig............... 

Das Sieb ist eingeklebt.......
 

Das Sieb steht auf dem Hauptfilter.........  Und sofort Folie unter den Filter gelegt damit es nich wieder probs mit Kondenswasser im Winter gibt

Gerade in Betrieb genommen... 

Der Überlauf ist doch nur DN 50............. 

Nach getaner Arbeit eine kühle Erfrischung...................................................... 

Das Sieb nach ca. einer Stunde Berieb................. 


Es funktioniert.................

Ich hoffe dass nu das Wasser auch noch klarer wird.............


----------



## Olli.P (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

Hi Leute,


Z.Zt. muss ich das Sieb min. 1x Täglich spülen, so sitzt dass zu............... 

Sind wohl noch zu viele Schwebstoffe im Wasser, aber das wird von Tag zu Tag klarer...............

Also: es wirkt................. 

Werde die Tage noch mal Bilder hochladen/ einstellen.................


----------



## herbi (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

Servus Olli,

das freut mich für dich und deine Fische !

Bei mir ist es genauso, nur momentan ist das __ Filtersystem an ein Hälterungsbecken angeschlossen!


Also bei mir war das auch so, am Anfang war der VF ganz zu und danach etwas weniger! Es hält sich aber immer in Grenzen!


----------



## Cult27 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

Moin moin.
Erstmal respekt für eure arbeiten. 
Ich bin gerade dabei mir auch ein Siebfilter zu bauen. Ich war erst am überlegen auch ein Spaltsieb zu nehmen und dieses dann in einem Bogen zu biegen.
Nur wo bekomme ich so ein Spaltsieb her? 
Ich wollte nicht umbedingt Gewebe nehmen denn das ist denke doche relativ fix zu.
Vielleicht kann mir hier der ein oder andere helfen.
Grüß Fabian


----------



## koifischfan (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

Z.B. aus dem Auktionshaus.
Ich darf ab heute ein 60x40x0,2 mein Eigen nennen. Hat 19 Einheiten all inklusiv gekostet.

Im Baumarkt gibt es Aluleisten und so bekommt das Ding eine stabile Form. Für die Kiste habe ich noch kein geeignetes Material gesehen, oder gleich eine Komplette.


----------



## unicorn (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

also wir haben uns nen Wolf gesucht - wo habt ihr eure Siebe her?


----------



## koifischfan (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

Suche nach 'edelstahl' und begieb dich in die Kategorie-> Garten-> Teich...-> Filter. Du wirst mit Ergebnissen überschüttet werden.


----------



## giwetzel (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

Hallo Thomas,
ich bin gerade dabei meinen Teich zu vertiefen, sowie filtermäßig zu optimieren daher auch am Bau von zwei Siebfiltern als Vorfilter interessiert.
Wie hast Du Dein Problem gelöst ? Vielleicht kannst Du mir eine Beschreibung/Bilder zukommen lassen.

Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe.
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## tattoo_hh (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

zur begriffsklärung:
ein siebfilter (masche) ist kein spaltsieb (spalt) obwohl die filterleistung vergleibar (eigene erfahrung) ist.
ein sieb setzt sich nur schneller zu... ein spalt eben nicht, dafür aber auch wesentlich teurer.


----------



## Cult27 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

Genau und deshalb ein Spaltsieb.
Gewebe habe ich von 5-250my alles hier zuwar nicht edelstahl sondern Kunststoff aber das reicht aus. Nur würde mich halt interessieren wo ich eins dieser Spaltsiebe herbekomme.
Gruß


----------



## scholzi (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

.....
guck mal hier....gibts in 150   200 und 250my
http://www.unicum-koi.com/index.php...product_id=293&option=com_virtuemart&vmcchk=1
meinst du die?
http://www.teichbau-profi.de/208/filtertechnik-6/spaltsiebe-6.html


----------



## frank_emil (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

Hallo, 
wenn hier schon Links zu div. Händlern gelistet werden 
dann schau mal hier, die tauchen bei 123 und anderen Zwischenhändlern auf, kommern aber anscheinend ursprünglich von hier. Die Preise sind trotzdem :crazy

http://www.teichfilter.com/xtcommer....html&XTCsid=bed93639eca7fd2152eeaa15a7db5a0b

Da werden auch die Fertigen Filter mit Maßen genannt, in die die Siebe gehören. Unter den reinen Siebmaßen hab ich mir nix vorstellen können.
Vielleicht hilfts ja weiter  

Liebe Grüße
Frank


----------



## Thomy67 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

Hallo Olli 

Gutearbeit   

also ich hab ja auch noch ne menge Schmutz drin,
aber Sieb reinige ich im mom. noch 1 x wöchentlich... :smoki

weisst du noch : 11.6.09
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22599/page-2
dicht ist auch alles... 
für die Reinigung:
eine feine Gläserbürste überssieb gebürstet fertig...

hoffe das es sich bei dir auch noch legt... :beeten


----------



## marcus18488 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

Hallo, 
hab mir jetzt noch nen kleinen Sifi für meine Dachrinne (eigentlich die meines Nachbarn) gebaut. Besteht aus Resten von Plexiglas, ein wenig Aquariensilikon. Ganz einfach für jeden nachzubauen, vor allem hab ich jetzt in meinen grossen Wassertanks auch keinen Dreck mehr drin. Einfach, klein, nicht am schönsten, aber super Wirkungsvoll.

LG Marcus


----------



## Olli.P (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

Hi Leute,

ich will ja nüch klugsch......, aber dieser Siebfilter ist schon lange Geschichte. 

Der hat einfach nich richtig gefunzt. 

Aktuell tut dieser hier seine Arbeit. 



			
				Thomy67 schrieb:
			
		

> hoffe das es sich bei dir auch noch legt...



Aber auch hier muss ich bis zu 4mal Täglich das Sieb reinigen. Biofilm eben..... 

Aber in 3 Wochen iss Ulupp angesagt und die entsprechenden Düsen hab ich nun auch nach einiger Wartezeit im zweiten Anlauf bekommen. Und dann wird die Spülung Automatisiert. 

@Marcus:

Der Regenwasser-Siebfilter gefällt mir, gute Idee


----------



## bodo61 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

Moin Olli,

das sah aber auch mal ganz anders aus:
Vor ziemlich genau einem Jahr:

Zitat: also z.Zt. ist da nix von 'nem Biofilm ( auf der Sieboberfläche ) zu erkennen, da ich 1mal Täglich mit 'nem Wasserstrahl reinige. Wie gesagt ist ja Hauptsaison.


----------



## Olli.P (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

Hi Bodo,

da war ja auch noch alles neu............

Je länger da am Teich was im gebrauch ist, desto mehr siedelt sich an..


----------



## bodo61 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

Moin Olli,
hab ich das richtig verstanden, das du Düsen drunter bauen willst?
Da dann hoffentlich Doku mit Bildern.


----------



## bodo61 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Siebfilter bauen...*

Upps,
hast ja gerade im andern Thread geantwortet. Na denn mal los.

Werde mir im Winter einen Trommler bauen, hab dazu schon ausgiebig mit dem Boldi gesprochen. Dann gibts auch ne ausführliche Doku.


----------

